# and the winner is....



## omicron (25 Maggio 2022)

... la tipa che mi chiama in ufficio e mi fa "scusi devo portarvi i documenti... MA VOI CE L'AVETE LA FOTOCOPIATRICE?" 
         
per un attimo ho pensato che fosse qualcuno che mi prendeva in giro


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Io le avrei risposto di no...così evitavo di fargliele quando arrivava


----------



## omicron (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io le avrei risposto di no...così evitavo di fargliele quando arrivava


eh no i documenti mi servivano    e poi abbiamo la fotocopiatrice di quelle grandi, si nota


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh no i documenti mi servivano    e poi abbiamo la fotocopiatrice di quelle grandi, si nota


appunto che ti servivano per me se li faceva e me li portava già pronti


----------



## Vera (26 Maggio 2022)

La domanda magari era posta male ma non stupida. C'è chi ha la fotocopiatrice ma non fa fotocopie ai clienti, devi arrivare già con le copie.


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2022)

c'è gente in giro così micragnosa che non si paga una rsma di carta che ormai te la tirano dietro?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Lara3 (28 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ... la tipa che mi chiama in ufficio e mi fa "scusi devo portarvi i documenti... MA VOI CE L'AVETE LA FOTOCOPIATRICE?"
> 
> per un attimo ho pensato che fosse qualcuno che mi prendeva in giro


Scusami… non ho capito la battuta.
La fotocopiatrice che avete in ufficio è anche per fotocopiare i documenti dei clienti ?
Cosa sarebbe di strano ?


----------



## omicron (28 Maggio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusami… non ho capito la battuta.
> La fotocopiatrice che avete in ufficio è anche per fotocopiare i documenti dei clienti ?
> Cosa sarebbe di strano ?


In 21 anni che lavoro nessuno mai mi aveva chiesto se in ufficio avessimo la fotocopiatrice, certo che ce l’abbiamo e certo che facciamo le fotocopie di documenti che ci servono, mi pare banale


----------



## Lara3 (28 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> In 21 anni che lavoro nessuno mai mi aveva chiesto se in ufficio avessimo la fotocopiatrice, certo che ce l’abbiamo e certo che facciamo le fotocopie di documenti che ci servono, mi pare banale


Probabilmente riportava l’esperienza che ha avuto in altri uffici.
Se ricordo bene qualche ufficio della pubblica amministrazione chiede espressamente che il cliente porti le copie.
Oppure che il cliente nella busta con la richiesta del documento infili la busta pre affrancata per la risposta. Oltre al bonifico che si deve fare che corrisponde al costo del documento.
Si vede di tutto in giro


----------



## omicron (28 Maggio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Probabilmente riportava l’esperienza che ha avuto in altri uffici.
> Se ricordo bene qualche ufficio della pubblica amministrazione chiede espressamente che il cliente porti le copie.
> Oppure che il cliente nella busta con la richiesta del documento infili la busta pre affrancata per la risposta. Oltre al bonifico che si deve fare che corrisponde al costo del documento.
> Si vede di tutto in giro


Ma questa è una cliente dello studio da anni, è stata chiamata per chiederle il documento
C’è anche chi manda le foto su whatsapp al capo, per dire…


----------

